# What is the best anti-perspirant deodorant?



## titans1854 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm male and I sweat like crazy under my arms. I'm not talking about the gym either. If just like at school I sweat like crazy. Sometimes I get big "pit stains" under my arm. I was wondering if anyone knew about a really good anti-perspirant. I'd like to hear from people that used to sweat a lot before they changed to their new anti-perspirant.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 11, 2004)

By the way I've tried many different with all the same result, still sweating a lot. I've tried Speed Stick 24/7, Old Spice Red Zone, Right Guard Extreme, Right Guard Power Strip, and a few other.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 11, 2004)

I like degree personally more than anything else I have tried bro. most of the time I don't have a problem with this, but if I am running any ephedrine I have thiws problem, even if I haven't rained that day. Thats the one thing about the ehpedrine that I don't like. I took a break from it for about two months and I had no problem with the this.


----------



## nR_Kris (Mar 11, 2004)

i feel u bro i have the same problem like u........and it sux when ure arround with a nice chick =S


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Yup same prob here.  Nothing works...  I just wear an undershirt, and then baggy shirts.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 11, 2004)

i use speed stick


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nR_Kris *_
> i feel u bro i have the same problem like u........and it sux when ure arround with a nice chick =S



talking to hot chicks make me sweat even more. it sucks. you have a good reason to sweat if you live in Mexico though. It is hot as hell there. I live in Huntington Beach, I shouldn't have this problem.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yup same prob here.  Nothing works...  I just wear an undershirt, and then baggy shirts.



I wear undershirts everyday too. Most of the time I'll build up enough sweat so that it goes through the undershirt and makes a dark spot on my underarm. I try to wear white shirts as much as possible because pit stains don't show as much.

The smell is under control but it seems like anti-perspirant deodorant isn't any different from regular.

I think I'm going to try degree and then this arm and hammer deodorant i saw on a commercial.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

There is some other stuff called certian dry or something... Its supposed to be the strongest, but I have yet to try it.  The funny thing, I can be sitting in my basement without a shirt on, adn its around 60degrees.  And I will still sweat.


----------



## nR_Kris (Mar 11, 2004)

lol we should send our PH to some lab so they can make us an anti


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 11, 2004)

I use Degree as well.  Never have a problem with it, myself.  (Not counting working out, then it may get taxed out a bit    ).

Where you live might contribute.  Where I'm at, we're lucky if we get rain (EVER), so the evap factor is pretty high here.


----------



## irontime (Mar 12, 2004)

I think the deodarant vaires from person to person. A couple of my buddies swear to Speed Stick as the best, but when I tried I could feel the sweat running down. Maybe you just have to keep trying different brands until you find the one that goes with your body chemistry.  just a theory
I personally like the 'high endurance' stuff from Old Spice.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 12, 2004)

#1  Putting the issue of "hot chicks" asside, anti-perspirants aren't good for you.  By not allowing your body to sweat, your glands can potentially get clogged which can lead to cysts, or worse.

#2  If you INSIST on using an anti-perspirant use one that says just that "Anti-PERSPIRANT".  Don't get a combo anti-perspirant/deodorant or just a deodorant, pure anti-perspirants are stronger.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> #1  Putting the issue of "hot chicks" asside, anti-perspirants aren't good for you.  By not allowing your body to sweat, your glands can potentially get clogged which can lead to cysts, or worse.
> 
> #2  If you INSIST on using an anti-perspirant use one that says just that "Anti-PERSPIRANT".  Don't get a combo anti-perspirant/deodorant or just a deodorant, pure anti-perspirants are stronger.



I can't stand my underarm sweating. It's uncomfortable and embarrising.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> #1  Putting the issue of "hot chicks" asside, anti-perspirants aren't good for you.  By not allowing your body to sweat, your glands can potentially get clogged which can lead to cysts, or worse.
> 
> #2  If you INSIST on using an anti-perspirant use one that says just that "Anti-PERSPIRANT".  Don't get a combo anti-perspirant/deodorant or just a deodorant, pure anti-perspirants are stronger.



So i shouldnt be covering my entire body in anti-perspirant before a date?


----------



## once was fat (Mar 12, 2004)

Degree spectrum powder fresh.  This is the best.  I have used it for years and have tried others but this one takes the cake.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> So i shouldnt be covering my entire body in anti-perspirant before a date?



Well, *YOU* probably should.  I was talking about normal people.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

There is a OTC product that you can get from the Drug store.

Apply at night, usually lasts about 2-3 weeks before reapplication is need.

Ask a pharmicist about it, worked wonders for me 

BTW I usually notice that I sweat like mad when my BF is higher.  Something to think about.


----------



## mojper (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't even know how I get to this old thread, but when I find it it looks verry useful because I have brother which have problem with this. So I will for sure give him some advice I read here. Also, it prompted me to Google this problem so I find an interesting artickle about this problem (click here). I belive in Gillette so I will buy that one first for my brother. Anyone try this products? Any suggestion what is now best deo?


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 25, 2014)

Jason's!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 25, 2014)

Try mitchum.....


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 25, 2014)

Arid xtra dry.  It's the strongest I've used. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 25, 2014)

Baby Powder.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 26, 2014)

60lbs dry bag of cement?


----------

